# uh..Hemroid cream for blushing?



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

I know this sounds kind of weird, but I read that hemroid cream applied to the face can reduce the blushing.

anybody try this?
anybody want to try and tell me how it goes? :um


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yes, we are lining up to be first!! :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

let me get right on that


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

:lol


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

hmmmm

ill try and post results later. : :con 

Just gotta figure a way to buy hemroid cream without dying of embarrassment.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Makes sense to me :stu the active ingredient in Preparation H, which is a common remedy in the USA, contains phenylephrine. Phenylephrine constricts blood vessels.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Wrong End, Dear.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Serious, hemorroid cream is too greasy for the face. If you don't believe me. I had a flairup of those heomeroikd thingys once and later that day I noticed a moist, greasy feeling down below. Wouldn't ya know that stuff(creme) soaked slam thru me drawers. Looked like pooped me pants a little.

JImiam


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****, it didn't work!!!!

But it did at least get rid of my facial hemorrhoids.


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

well this thread has been defiled. 




:um


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

If it makes any difference, I've read that baby diaper rash cream can make facial redness go away, but I think it might have more to do with acne/hyperpigmentation than blushing. :stu


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You know, who knows, it could work. But we had to be funny first, priorities!


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

It only works when you get ****-faced.


my apologies


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

So who's tried it? C'mon tell us if it worked!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:haha 
This only works for buttheads! :b :lol


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

No, the joke is: Apparently, you can't tell your head from your ***.

Glad to see the Medication Forum is still so credible.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Preparation H helps shrink swelling of inflamed hemorrhoidal tissues.
I think someone needs to contact the company to see if they can make a product for blushers.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Actually, I heard that a cosmetic company has used a similar formula to Preparation H to treat wrinkles, but I think your SA, which is what's causing you to blush, is what needs to be addressed.


----------

